
Apple just permanently banned Infowars from the App Store - freedomben
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/9/7/17833748/apple-just-permanently-banned-infowars-from-the-app-store
======
ColinWright
Some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17938903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17938903)

